# FINALLY got my Lab results~Help Please



## gcap

Hello All,

Well I finally got my results today. Seems the Dr. was reluctant to give them to me for whatever reason. I am starting to think that Labcorp may be the problem, as I have never had numbers like this?? Any thoughts or advice as to what you think may be going on? I have a Thyroid Ultrsound next week. Any thoughts would be quite welcomed.

Thanks,
Giovanna

These were a result of my most recent PCP visit:
Labcorp-
Thyroxine (T4) Free,Direct,S T4,Free (Direct) 0.93 ng/dl /Ref range 0.82-1.77

TSH 13.400 uIU/mL /Ref range 0.450-4.50

Thyrotropin Receptor Ab, Serum 0.51 IU/L /Ref range 0.00-1.75

Thyroid STim Immunoglobulin 40% /Ref range 0-139

Antinuclear Antibodies Direct-ANA Direct- positive

Thyroid Peroidase (TPO) Ab 692 IU/mL /Ref range 0-34

Antithyroglobulin Ab 60244 IU/mL /Ref range 0-40

Triiodothyronin, Free, Serum 2.1pg/Ml /ref range 2.0-4.4


----------



## Andros

gcap said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Well I finally got my results today. Seems the Dr. was reluctant to give them to me for whatever reason. I am starting to think that Labcorp may be the problem, as I have never had numbers like this?? Any thoughts or advice as to what you think may be going on? I have a Thyroid Ultrsound next week. Any thoughts would be quite welcomed.
> 
> Thanks,
> Giovanna
> 
> These were a result of my most recent PCP visit:
> Labcorp-
> Thyroxine (T4) Free,Direct,S T4,Free (Direct) 0.93 ng/dl /Ref range 0.82-1.77
> 
> TSH 13.400 uIU/mL /Ref range 0.450-4.50
> 
> Thyrotropin Receptor Ab, Serum 0.51 IU/L /Ref range 0.00-1.75
> 
> Thyroid STim Immunoglobulin 40% /Ref range 0-139
> 
> Antinuclear Antibodies Direct-ANA Direct- positive
> 
> Thyroid Peroidase (TPO) Ab 692 IU/mL /Ref range 0-34
> 
> Antithyroglobulin Ab 60244 IU/mL /Ref range 0-40
> 
> Triiodothyronin, Free, Serum 2.1pg/Ml /ref range 2.0-4.4


Holy crap!!! Did you see the Antithyroglobulin Ab??? Is this for real? Why has your doctor not commented or has he?

With TSI, the thyroglobulin and TPO I have to say that you must insist on RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) as all these things point to possible cancer.

In all my years working the forums, I truly have not seen Thyroglobulin Ab that high.

I also think you are flip flopping back and forth because of the stimulating, binding and blocking antibodies and immunoglobulins. You thyroid panel suggests hypo but I am not so sure about that.

cancer TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

Antithyroid microsomal antibody (negative is normal) [TPO]
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf

Another Thyroglobulin and cancer
http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=092010&subspec_id=419

I am glad you are scheduled for the ultra-sound; I do prefer RAIU but I guess the ultra-sound is better than nothing here.

What day is your ultra-sound scheduled?

Having a hard time digressing those numbers. That is something else.

Had to go look up your history which fortunately I had the time to do today but it would be best to stick with one thread so we don't have to go hunting all over the place.

Here is your first post



> Hello,
> 
> I am new here and I had a question about a recent Lab test. I have Hashimotos for 16+ years. It has been out of control up and down for the last 5 years. I recently had blood work done as I seem to be fighting the ups and downs and could pretty much tell if I was too high or too low, however this time I wasn't sure. My results were TSH 4.56 but my Antithyrogloulin resuts were 74,536!! Has anyone ever heard of such a high number given the fact that the range is 0-40????
> 
> Any help will be appreciated!
> Thanks


So, the Antithyroglobulin was very high at that time. I personally remain very concerned about all this as previous indicated in your other thread.


----------



## gcap

Well...I saw the 'new' Endo and he wasn't shocked by the HIGH Antithyroglobulin or the fact that I seem to be Hypo and Hyper all at once???? 
I'm schedued to go have the Thyroid US on Aug.10th. Not really sure why I should bother going if both my GP and Endo are not concerned???(sarcasm) 
My husband is furious because NO ONE seems concerned that my numbers are through the roof and not to mention the fact that I feel really bad (like on death's doorstep) I swear my heart will jump out of my chest sooner rather than later. 
I mean what's the point if both doctors will do nothing in the end?? I suppose I am on my own to get some sort of treatment. {{{{sigh}}}}


----------



## Andros

gcap said:


> Well...I saw the 'new' Endo and he wasn't shocked by the HIGH Antithyroglobulin or the fact that I seem to be Hypo and Hyper all at once????
> I'm schedued to go have the Thyroid US on Aug.10th. Not really sure why I should bother going if both my GP and Endo are not concerned???(sarcasm)
> My husband is furious because NO ONE seems concerned that my numbers are through the roof and not to mention the fact that I feel really bad (like on death's doorstep) I swear my heart will jump out of my chest sooner rather than later.
> I mean what's the point if both doctors will do nothing in the end?? I suppose I am on my own to get some sort of treatment. {{{{sigh}}}}


That seems to be the normal comment these days. Nobody is concerned about anything. Except for themselves; of course.

I am so glad you are getting the US on the 10th.. Even though no one seems concerned, I and others on this board are and you and your hubby need to remained concerned and get to the bottom of this.

If you read through the threads, you will see so many whose doctors were NOT concerned that eventually found out they have cancer.

Let us know; keep in touch and I wish for the best of all possible outcomes for you.

You have to know; there is no getting around that fact!


----------



## chopper

gcap said:


> Well...I saw the 'new' Endo and he wasn't shocked by the HIGH Antithyroglobulin or the fact that I seem to be Hypo and Hyper all at once????
> I'm schedued to go have the Thyroid US on Aug.10th. Not really sure why I should bother going if both my GP and Endo are not concerned???(sarcasm)
> My husband is furious because NO ONE seems concerned that my numbers are through the roof and not to mention the fact that I feel really bad (like on death's doorstep) I swear my heart will jump out of my chest sooner rather than later.
> I mean what's the point if both doctors will do nothing in the end?? I suppose I am on my own to get some sort of treatment. {{{{sigh}}}}


Welcome to the wonderful world of being hyper while being hypo. Your labs are nearly identical to mine, except those antibodies are higher. Fells nice, doesn't it? Hot one minute cold and sleepy the next then dizzy then euphoric then crash.....gotta love that stuff. I've been living with that for 10 years now. Had lot of trouble early on taking Synthroid.

Have you been put on meds yet? Im curious how they are going to treat you.

Here's a piece I wrote: http://www.thyroidboards.com/hashitoxicosis


----------



## gcap

Thanks Andros and Nasdaqphil...

I am just feeling sorry for myself. I do plan on getting to the bottom inspite of the lack of care I am receiving through these so called Doctors.

Nasdaqphil, you asked about medication, the only thing I am on now is 200mcgs of Levoxyl. My GP wanted to give me Methotrexate, however after reading the side effects, I declined. I certainly do not need more fatigue, hair falling out or anything that mimicks HYPO as the Methotrexate seems to do. 
I have been researching though something new for Autoimmune disorders, LDN (Low Dose Naltrxone) and it has NO SIDE EFFECTS. The only thing is, it's only prescribed at higher doses although if you can get a Dr. to prescribe it in a low dose they are legally permitted to compound it. Or I can just get it without prescription from a pharmacy in Canada. Has anyone here ever heard of this before??
Well, I guess after I get the results of the US I will know better in which direction I should head.
Thanks for your support,
Giovanna


----------



## northernlite

Oddly enough, I have a dog with a rare autoimmune disorder. There is a message board where others with dogs with the same condition share info to help our pets. There is a woman on there with a dog with several autoimmune disorders and she treats her with LDN. That is the first place I ever heard of it and she says she has excellent results in her dog. Not a lot of help, I know! But I have heard of it and wondered about its use in humans.


----------



## chopper

I've never heard of that stuff but be very careful taking anything you are unsure of. You can set all those antibodies off and really hurt yourself. The last thing you want is angry antibodies.

Let me ask, when you started Levoxyl, did you have any trouble taking, like really hyper feeling when you started?

What exactly are your symptoms now? You do seem to have a combo of Hashi's and Graves or Hashitoxicosis - high TSI, TPO and TG.


----------



## gcap

Hi Nasdaqphil,

Yes, when I first started the Levoxyl (16+ years ago) I did feel really jittery and honestly, over the years with each increase I felt the same jitters. I had tried Synthroid and others, but they never worked for me, only the Levoxyl.

My symptoms presently are extreme heart palpitations, along with feeling 'out of it', plus fatigue and and feeling jittery all at the same time. I just feel really, really horrible not to mention weight gain.

My Endo previously from Jefferson Hospital(before I ran out of COBRA) always kept my TSH suppressed, as my TPO's were always in the 3,000+ range. That worked wonders up until about 4 or 5 years ago, then I started bouncing back and forth between Hypo and Hpyer. I have every dose of Levoxyl from 10mcgs to 224mcgs. My troubles actually all started last July 2010 when I missed my monthly cycle and was feeling really bad. I had labs done and my TSH was unreadable. So I went from 224mcgs to 175. I still missed my cycles until October. I had more labs done around September and was raised back to 200mcg. Felt GREAT from Sept. until around April this year. COuldn't tell if I was Hypo or Hypo with my meds and that's when they found the astronomical Antithyroglobulin level and my TSH was WAY Hypo.

Hope I made some sense, because that's another symptom, can't seem to concentrate  Anyhow, I will turn 45 soon and I feel as if I will 95 and just wish someone (Doctor) would notice and help me.

Thanks for your input,
Giovanna

P.S. Did you ever wind up having your Thyroid removed and if so how do you feel??


----------



## northernlite

I have only been hypo but can honestly say, if I had as much trouble as you regulating my thyroid, I would have it removed.


----------



## gcap

Hi Nasdaqphil,

Yes, when I first started the Levoxyl (16+ years ago) I did feel really jittery and honestly, over the years with each increase I felt the same jitters. I had tried Synthroid and others, but they never worked for me, only the Levoxyl.

My symptoms presently are extreme heart palpitations, along with feeling 'out of it', plus fatigue and and feeling jittery all at the same time. I just feel really, really horrible not to mention weight gain.

My Endo previously from Jefferson Hospital(before I ran out of COBRA) always kept my TSH suppressed, as my TPO's were always in the 3,000+ range. That worked wonders up until about 4 or 5 years ago, then I started bouncing back and forth between Hypo and Hpyer. I have every dose of Levoxyl from 10mcgs to 224mcgs. My troubles actually all started last July 2010 when I missed my monthly cycle and was feeling really bad. I had labs done and my TSH was unreadable. So I went from 224mcgs to 175. I still missed my cycles until October. I had more labs done around September and was raised back to 200mcg. Felt GREAT from Sept. until around April this year. COuldn't tell if I was Hypo or Hypo with my meds and that's when they found the astronomical Antithyroglobulin level and my TSH was WAY Hypo.

Hope I made some sense, because that's another symptom, can't seem to concentrate  Anyhow, I will turn 45 soon and I feel as if I will 95 and just wish someone (Doctor) would notice and help me.

Thanks for your input,
Giovanna

P.S. Did you ever wind up having your Thyroid removed and if so how do you feel??


----------



## gcap

Hi all...

So, I received a call from the Endo about recent Thyroid US. His answer to me was as follows: I received you report today and it's states that the Thyroid is enlarged with two small nodules in the right lobe measuring 1.2 cm each. We are not sure why you have these, infact we are not really sure why anyone gets them. Also, according to your most recent blood work, you continue to be Hypo and I would like to raise your medication from 200mcgs to 225 mcgs. He then asks, how any 200's do you have left to which I reply, I have a little over a month's worth. OK he says, what I would ike you to do is take 200mcg's 6 days a week and on the sebenth day take two 200's!!!!!!!! To which I replied, so you are telling me to take 400mcgs of levoxyl one day a week to make up the extra 25mcgs a day!!! To which he replied yes exactly. 
By this time I am furious, as the reason I am feeling so awful is not only your run of the mill Hypo symptoms,but also you garden variety Hyper sympmtoms which include HEART PALPITATIONS and racing heart. SO I tell him I don't think I feel comfortable taking 400mcgs on the 7th day but would rather have another prescription. He by now is agitated with me and tells me that I will have to seek my GP or a cardiologist for the palpitations, as there is no way that my heart palpitations are coming from my thyroid!!! SO I then ask him, what about the TSI, doesn't that mean anything??? He said no....

By now, I am not sure if I am right in assuming this guy is not even close to being right? I'm so confused!!

Anyhow, here are the results if you all have a minute and can tell me what you think, I'd appreciate it...

Thyroid US-Report

Right lobe measures 4.7cm x 2.1cm x 2.8 cm. Within the lower pole region of the right thyroid pole there are two small nodules in the right thyroid lobe..One nodule measures 1.2 cm x 1.2 cm x 0.9 cm. This is a solid nodule without any evidence of calcifications. There is a second adjacent nodule measuring approximately 1.2 cm x 1.2 cm x 1.1 cm. This is a solid and heterogeneous nodule without any evidence of calcifications.

The left thyroid lobe measures at approx. 4.6cm x 2.0cm x 2.4cm

Both Thyroid lobes ar heterogeneous in appearance, Both lobes are slightly enlarged. The isthmus of the thyroid lobe is also slightly enlarged at 6.4 mm

Impression: Slight enlargement of the throid lobe and heterogeneous architecture to the thyroid lobe.

There are two small nodules noted within the lower ple region of the the right lobe. Please correlate with the patient's clinical history. We can follow up with either nuclear medicine study to look for cold nodules or a biopsy of the thyroid nodules.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ok, so the Endo says, anything under 1.5cm we never biopsy so we will wait 6months and do a repeat US?????? Is that right? Not even checking to see if the nodules are hot or cold? Especially since I have been flip flopping for like 5 years and wih the most happening right now???

Thanks for all of your input. I really do appreciate it...

Giovanna


----------



## lainey

The only way to see if the nodules are hot or cold is to do a radioactive uptake scan. This would require you to be off thyroid meds--in your case, the nice way to do it would be to take cytomel for about 5 weeks, then go off that about 10 days before the scan.

Yes, watch and re-scan in 6 months is a normal course for nodules of that size. Usually they want the nodules to be at least 1 cm--both of yours are barely that. The smaller the nodules, the greater the likelihood that an FNA will produce an indeterminate result.

With your history, and medication changes--have you mentioned surgery to the endo? Maybe it's time to talk about having that bad-boy out--you've suffered enough.


----------



## Lovlkn

northernlite said:


> I have only been hypo but can honestly say, if I had as much trouble as you regulating my thyroid, I would have it removed.


Ditto that suggestion. I only presented hyper symptoms but...

I feel so much better without a thyroid that had to have medication adjustments monthly to give me a hint of what it felt like to be "normal"


----------



## Andros

gcap said:


> Hi all...
> 
> So, I received a call from the Endo about recent Thyroid US. His answer to me was as follows: I received you report today and it's states that the Thyroid is enlarged with two small nodules in the right lobe measuring 1.2 cm each. We are not sure why you have these, infact we are not really sure why anyone gets them. Also, according to your most recent blood work, you continue to be Hypo and I would like to raise your medication from 200mcgs to 225 mcgs. He then asks, how any 200's do you have left to which I reply, I have a little over a month's worth. OK he says, what I would ike you to do is take 200mcg's 6 days a week and on the sebenth day take two 200's!!!!!!!! To which I replied, so you are telling me to take 400mcgs of levoxyl one day a week to make up the extra 25mcgs a day!!! To which he replied yes exactly.
> By this time I am furious, as the reason I am feeling so awful is not only your run of the mill Hypo symptoms,but also you garden variety Hyper sympmtoms which include HEART PALPITATIONS and racing heart. SO I tell him I don't think I feel comfortable taking 400mcgs on the 7th day but would rather have another prescription. He by now is agitated with me and tells me that I will have to seek my GP or a cardiologist for the palpitations, as there is no way that my heart palpitations are coming from my thyroid!!! SO I then ask him, what about the TSI, doesn't that mean anything??? He said no....
> 
> By now, I am not sure if I am right in assuming this guy is not even close to being right? I'm so confused!!
> 
> Anyhow, here are the results if you all have a minute and can tell me what you think, I'd appreciate it...
> 
> Thyroid US-Report
> 
> Right lobe measures 4.7cm x 2.1cm x 2.8 cm. Within the lower pole region of the right thyroid pole there are two small nodules in the right thyroid lobe..One nodule measures 1.2 cm x 1.2 cm x 0.9 cm. This is a solid nodule without any evidence of calcifications. There is a second adjacent nodule measuring approximately 1.2 cm x 1.2 cm x 1.1 cm. This is a solid and heterogeneous nodule without any evidence of calcifications.
> 
> The left thyroid lobe measures at approx. 4.6cm x 2.0cm x 2.4cm
> 
> Both Thyroid lobes ar heterogeneous in appearance, Both lobes are slightly enlarged. The isthmus of the thyroid lobe is also slightly enlarged at 6.4 mm
> 
> Impression: Slight enlargement of the throid lobe and heterogeneous architecture to the thyroid lobe.
> 
> There are two small nodules noted within the lower ple region of the the right lobe. Please correlate with the patient's clinical history. We can follow up with either nuclear medicine study to look for cold nodules or a biopsy of the thyroid nodules.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Ok, so the Endo says, anything under 1.5cm we never biopsy so we will wait 6months and do a repeat US?????? Is that right? Not even checking to see if the nodules are hot or cold? Especially since I have been flip flopping for like 5 years and wih the most happening right now???
> 
> Thanks for all of your input. I really do appreciate it...
> 
> Giovanna


Solid is highly suspicious for cancer. Solid is usually cold. And I think your doctor is one scary dude.

I would put my running shoes on.

Wonder if it would be in your best interest to take the results of the US report and see an ENT? I am thinking that might be a good course of action.

You do not need an endo to treat thyroid. What you do need is someone who understands the thyroid and it's mechanism, who is willing to run any necessary tests no matter how far-fetched and has the desire to get his/her patient well.

http://www.aafp.org/afp/2003/0201/p559.html (nodules)

Nodules http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1665239/

So......................did you get any recent labs from this guy for TSH, FREE T3 and Free T4? If so, can you post results with the ranges please?


----------



## gcap

Andros said:


> Solid is highly suspicious for cancer. Solid is usually cold. And I think your doctor is one scary dude.
> 
> I would put my running shoes on.
> 
> Wonder if it would be in your best interest to take the results of the US report and see an ENT? I am thinking that might be a good course of action.
> 
> You do not need an endo to treat thyroid. What you do need is someone who understands the thyroid and it's mechanism, who is willing to run any necessary tests no matter how far-fetched and has the desire to get his/her patient well.
> 
> http://www.aafp.org/afp/2003/0201/p559.html (nodules)
> 
> Nodules http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1665239/
> 
> So......................did you get any recent labs from this guy for TSH, FREE T3 and Free T4? If so, can you post results with the ranges please?


Hi and thanks for the replys. You all are so much help...

Yes I am going to find a Doctor if my GP will not work with me. I will see him Friday morning and hopefully he will redo the TSH T4 and T3, because I had it done last sometime around July 19th. I just can't imagine what that Endo is thinking and God help his other patients???

I have always, always had one 9 mm nodule in the left lobe of my thyroid. The last US I had done before this one was in 2009- It mentioned that the thyroid is enlarged, but there were no nodules AT ALL at that time. So it disappears in 2009 and then now 2 appear in 2011 but this time on the right side of the thyroid, odd.

Anyhow, if I can not get anywhere with the GP I will definately seek an ENT or someone who WILL listen. WIth my labs and symptoms that i have told you about now, seriously, what do you think would have happened to me if I had actually been stupid enough to listen to this man and take 400mcgs of levoxyl on the 7th day of the week????My husband is fuming!!

Thank you,
Giovanna


----------



## Andros

gcap said:


> Hi and thanks for the replys. You all are so much help...
> 
> Yes I am going to find a Doctor if my GP will not work with me. I will see him Friday morning and hopefully he will redo the TSH T4 and T3, because I had it done last sometime around July 19th. I just can't imagine what that Endo is thinking and God help his other patients???
> 
> I have always, always had one 9 mm nodule in the left lobe of my thyroid. The last US I had done before this one was in 2009- It mentioned that the thyroid is enlarged, but there were no nodules AT ALL at that time. So it disappears in 2009 and then now 2 appear in 2011 but this time on the right side of the thyroid, odd.
> 
> Anyhow, if I can not get anywhere with the GP I will definately seek an ENT or someone who WILL listen. WIth my labs and symptoms that i have told you about now, seriously, what do you think would have happened to me if I had actually been stupid enough to listen to this man and take 400mcgs of levoxyl on the 7th day of the week????My husband is fuming!!
> 
> Thank you,
> Giovanna


Ultra-sounds are notorious for not picking stuff up. A lot of this is in fact "operator" error. If they are not proficient in their job, it leaves a lot to be desired. Nodules do not usually just disappear. Wish they would; sure would be nice!

Hope you can ask for FREE T3 and FREE T4; not T3 and T4 (totals.)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

I saw red also about the 400 mcg. of Levoxyl; sum it up....................the guy is a nit wit.


----------



## gcap

Hi again,

Soooo, I am just going through the motions here until hubby's new insurance kicks in sometime in late September and I can return to my trusty Endo in Philly.

So as I told you previously the Endo (creep) that i saw recently, assured me that there is _no way  that my heart palpitations are stemming from my thyroid and suggested that I see a Cardiologist. Well, my GP sent me to one and I have to tell you, he was more concerned than the damn Endo! He thinks, even with the high TSh, that i am hyper. He is doing all kinds of testing and he wants me to get an uptake scan as well as soon as he finds out if being allergic to iodine I can do it.

He also asked me if I have ever been diagnosed with Mitral Valve Prolapse as he heard some wierd heart sounds on examination. So I am going for Echo and stress test as well. His guess is 'Hyper' and that my meds (Levoxyl) are aggrevating or the multinoduar goiter is producing too much hormone?? What's the difference? Anyhow, he did more in 2 hours than anyone else since April, so I am thrilled.

He also suggested a Endo from Johns Hopkins, a Dr. David Cooper. Anyone ever heard of him? He said he would be interested in seeing me as I have both Antibodies? Anyone know of him he is supposed to be world reknown??

Thanks,Giovanna_


----------



## Andros

gcap said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Soooo, I am just going through the motions here until hubby's new insurance kicks in sometime in late September and I can return to my trusty Endo in Philly.
> 
> So as I told you previously the Endo (creep) that i saw recently, assured me that there is _no way  that my heart palpitations are stemming from my thyroid and suggested that I see a Cardiologist. Well, my GP sent me to one and I have to tell you, he was more concerned than the damn Endo! He thinks, even with the high TSh, that i am hyper. He is doing all kinds of testing and he wants me to get an uptake scan as well as soon as he finds out if being allergic to iodine I can do it.
> 
> He also asked me if I have ever been diagnosed with Mitral Valve Prolapse as he heard some wierd heart sounds on examination. So I am going for Echo and stress test as well. His guess is 'Hyper' and that my meds (Levoxyl) are aggrevating or the multinoduar goiter is producing too much hormone?? What's the difference? Anyhow, he did more in 2 hours than anyone else since April, so I am thrilled.
> 
> He also suggested a Endo from Johns Hopkins, a Dr. David Cooper. Anyone ever heard of him? He said he would be interested in seeing me as I have both Antibodies? Anyone know of him he is supposed to be world reknown??
> 
> Thanks,Giovanna_


_

I must tell you that hyper and mitral valve prolapse is very common. Why? Because hyper causes myopathy of the muscles. Your heart is one of your largest muscles.

Symptoms can and do cross over.

I think I suggested this test to you before?

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

And RAIU is an "excellent" step in the right direction. This doc seems to know his stuff. Are you going to stick w/him?_


----------



## gcap

Andros said:


> I must tell you that hyper and mitral valve prolapse is very common. Why? Because hyper causes myopathy of the muscles. Your heart is one of your largest muscles.
> 
> Symptoms can and do cross over.
> 
> I think I suggested this test to you before?
> 
> TSI
> Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
> http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html
> 
> And RAIU is an "excellent" step in the right direction. This doc seems to know his stuff. Are you going to stick w/him?


Yes you did and it is positive, but within range at 40% and range I think is 1-159. Also, as you said previously, there is not supposed to be any and he agreed. He (the cardiologist) is doing the TRAB test too, I think that's what he called it, plus a million other blood tests. He was baffled why the Endo NEVER ordered an uptake to see if the nodules were active or not and completely confused why he would think that a Thryoid would not produce palpitations if it wasn't functioning properly...hmm?

Anyhow, I will be sticking with him yes! and as soon as I can I think I will pay a vsit to the Dr. from Hopkins and see what he thinks.

Thanks for your help Andros!


----------



## Andros

gcap said:


> Yes you did and it is positive, but within range at 40% and range I think is 1-159. Also, as you said previously, there is not supposed to be any and he agreed. He (the cardiologist) is doing the TRAB test too, I think that's what he called it, plus a million other blood tests. He was baffled why the Endo NEVER ordered an uptake to see if the nodules were active or not and completely confused why he would think that a Thryoid would not produce palpitations if it wasn't functioning properly...hmm?
> 
> Anyhow, I will be sticking with him yes! and as soon as I can I think I will pay a vsit to the Dr. from Hopkins and see what he thinks.
> 
> Thanks for your help Andros!


Okay and just a reminder that the range is only for the purpose of establishing a baseline and to detect movement. The healthy person should have absolutely NO TSI.

Very excellent; finally and at long last, you are in competent hands.

Keep us in the loop!


----------



## gcap

Hi again all....

Just in, NEW LABS. I will put the last 4months of labs together and show you all and tell me what you think. Can numbers really bounce this much??? I know I am not unique, but my God, it's killing me.

My question is, do I continue to take my medication, even if I am having MAJOR heart palpitation/issues??? No medical professional will answer this and with these new Labs, I feel worse than ever. How do you know how much medication to take at any given moment if you are bouncing so much??

I was told to increase my meds from 200mcg's of Levoxyl to 225 mcg's and was given the prescription on 8/14/11. It is now 9/1/11 and I have only taken 5 of the 225's and there were days that I felt sooo bad between August 14th and now, that I took NO pill and now my TSH is soooo low, I don't get it???

Also, I was told I can not have the uptake scan unless I am off all meds for 6 weeks?? Is this true??
My Labs are below in reverse from August to May...Thanks soooo much for all of your help!
Giovanna :confused0033:

My Labs;

August Labs
TSH 0.860 Ref. 0.450-4.500
Thyroxine (T4) 13.2 Ref 4.5-12.0
T3 Uptake 31% Ref 24-39
Free Thyroxine Index 4.1 Ref 1.2-4.9
Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab 1251 Ref. 0-34
Antithyroglobulin Ab 63,468 Ref. 0-40
TSI 38% Ref. 0-139
Sedimentation Rate-Wester 7mm/hr Ref 0-39

July Labs-
Thyroxine (T4) Free,Direct,S T4,Free (Direct) 0.93 ng/dl /Ref range 0.82-1.77
TSH 13.400 uIU/mL /Ref range 0.450-4.50
Thyrotropin Receptor Ab, Serum 0.51 IU/L /Ref range 0.00-1.75
Thyroid STim Immunoglobulin 40% /Ref range 0-139
Antinuclear Antibodies Direct-ANA Direct- positive
Thyroid Peroidase (TPO) Ab 692 IU/mL /Ref range 0-34
Antithyroglobulin Ab 60244 IU/mL /Ref range 0-40
Triiodothyronin, Free, Serum 2.1pg/Ml /ref range 2.0-4.4

June Labs-
TSH 4.64H
Vitamin D 22.0L 
Antithyroglobulin 74,383H -AST 17
Thyroxine 8.5, 
Triiodothyronine 100, 
C-Reactive Protein 6.4H

May Labs-
TSH 12.750 Ref 0.450-4.500
Thyroxine (T4) 8.5 Ref 4.5-12.0
Triiodothyronine (T3) 100 Ref. 71-180
Anthithyroglobulin 59,637 Ref 0-40


----------



## Andros

gcap said:


> Hi again all....
> 
> Just in, NEW LABS. I will put the last 4months of labs together and show you all and tell me what you think. Can numbers really bounce this much??? I know I am not unique, but my God, it's killing me.
> 
> My question is, do I continue to take my medication, even if I am having MAJOR heart palpitation/issues??? No medical professional will answer this and with these new Labs, I feel worse than ever. How do you know how much medication to take at any given moment if you are bouncing so much??
> 
> I was told to increase my meds from 200mcg's of Levoxyl to 225 mcg's and was given the prescription on 8/14/11. It is now 9/1/11 and I have only taken 5 of the 225's and there were days that I felt sooo bad between August 14th and now, that I took NO pill and now my TSH is soooo low, I don't get it???
> 
> Also, I was told I can not have the uptake scan unless I am off all meds for 6 weeks?? Is this true??
> My Labs are below in reverse from August to May...Thanks soooo much for all of your help!
> Giovanna :confused0033:
> 
> My Labs;
> 
> August Labs
> TSH 0.860 Ref. 0.450-4.500
> Thyroxine (T4) 13.2 Ref 4.5-12.0
> T3 Uptake 31% Ref 24-39
> Free Thyroxine Index 4.1 Ref 1.2-4.9
> Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab 1251 Ref. 0-34
> Antithyroglobulin Ab 63,468 Ref. 0-40
> TSI 38% Ref. 0-139
> Sedimentation Rate-Wester 7mm/hr Ref 0-39
> 
> July Labs-
> Thyroxine (T4) Free,Direct,S T4,Free (Direct) 0.93 ng/dl /Ref range 0.82-1.77
> TSH 13.400 uIU/mL /Ref range 0.450-4.50
> Thyrotropin Receptor Ab, Serum 0.51 IU/L /Ref range 0.00-1.75
> Thyroid STim Immunoglobulin 40% /Ref range 0-139
> Antinuclear Antibodies Direct-ANA Direct- positive
> Thyroid Peroidase (TPO) Ab 692 IU/mL /Ref range 0-34
> Antithyroglobulin Ab 60244 IU/mL /Ref range 0-40
> Triiodothyronin, Free, Serum 2.1pg/Ml /ref range 2.0-4.4
> 
> June Labs-
> TSH 4.64H
> Vitamin D 22.0L
> Antithyroglobulin 74,383H -AST 17
> Thyroxine 8.5,
> Triiodothyronine 100,
> C-Reactive Protein 6.4H
> 
> May Labs-
> TSH 12.750 Ref 0.450-4.500
> Thyroxine (T4) 8.5 Ref 4.5-12.0
> Triiodothyronine (T3) 100 Ref. 71-180
> Anthithyroglobulin 59,637 Ref 0-40


I cannot urge you strongly enough to get RAIU.

August Labs
TSH 0.860 Ref. 0.450-4.500
Thyroxine (T4) 13.2 Ref 4.5-12.0
T3 Uptake 31% Ref 24-39
Free Thyroxine Index 4.1 Ref 1.2-4.9
Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab 1251 Ref. 0-34
Antithyroglobulin Ab 63,468 Ref. 0-40
TSI 38% Ref. 0-139
Sedimentation Rate-Wester 7mm/hr Ref 0-39

You are hyper. And you are in danger of having cancer because of the very very high titer of Antithyroglobulin Ab. Also the high titer of TPO.

Don't you think you need another doctor's opinion at this point? You and I have posted back and forth on this stuff.

Very worried about you; I really am.

cancer TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

Yes; you have to discontinue med for about 6 weeks and in your case I recommend that you get right on it w/ the RAIU.


----------



## gcap

Andros said:


> I cannot urge you strongly enough to get RAIU.
> 
> August Labs
> TSH 0.860 Ref. 0.450-4.500
> Thyroxine (T4) 13.2 Ref 4.5-12.0
> T3 Uptake 31% Ref 24-39
> Free Thyroxine Index 4.1 Ref 1.2-4.9
> Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab 1251 Ref. 0-34
> Antithyroglobulin Ab 63,468 Ref. 0-40
> TSI 38% Ref. 0-139
> Sedimentation Rate-Wester 7mm/hr Ref 0-39
> 
> You are hyper. And you are in danger of having cancer because of the very very high titer of Antithyroglobulin Ab. Also the high titer of TPO.
> 
> Don't you think you need another doctor's opinion at this point? You and I have posted back and forth on this stuff.
> 
> Very worried about you; I really am.
> 
> cancer TPO and thyroglobulin
> http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
> 
> Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
> http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html
> 
> Yes; you have to discontinue med for about 6 weeks and in your case I recommend that you get right on it w/ the RAIU.


Well...I have the Cardiologist I've just seen to get the prescription for the RAIU and whie I wait for the 6 weeks without meds, I think I will also ask for a script for a FNA in the mean time. Thanks for your concerns Andros..


----------



## Andros

gcap said:


> Well...I have the Cardiologist I've just seen to get the prescription for the RAIU and whie I wait for the 6 weeks without meds, I think I will also ask for a script for a FNA in the mean time. Thanks for your concerns Andros..


Thank God! This way we can put it to rest if that be the case and I hope it is. And if not; we will deal with it.

I am holding your hand through cyber space!

Please let us know when the RAIU is set up and the FNA as well.

I "really" do care.......................a lot and you are most welcome!


----------



## gcap

gcap said:


> Hi again all....
> 
> Just in, NEW LABS. I will put the last 4months of labs together and show you all and tell me what you think. Can numbers really bounce this much??? I know I am not unique, but my God, it's killing me.
> 
> My question is, do I continue to take my medication, even if I am having MAJOR heart palpitation/issues??? No medical professional will answer this and with these new Labs, I feel worse than ever. How do you know how much medication to take at any given moment if you are bouncing so much??
> 
> I was told to increase my meds from 200mcg's of Levoxyl to 225 mcg's and was given the prescription on 8/14/11. It is now 9/1/11 and I have only taken 5 of the 225's and there were days that I felt sooo bad between August 14th and now, that I took NO pill and now my TSH is soooo low, I don't get it???
> 
> Also, I was told I can not have the uptake scan unless I am off all meds for 6 weeks?? Is this true??
> My Labs are below in reverse from August to May...Thanks soooo much for all of your help!
> Giovanna :confused0033:
> 
> My Labs;
> 
> August Labs
> TSH 0.860 Ref. 0.450-4.500
> Thyroxine (T4) 13.2 Ref 4.5-12.0
> T3 Uptake 31% Ref 24-39
> Free Thyroxine Index 4.1 Ref 1.2-4.9
> Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab 1251 Ref. 0-34
> Antithyroglobulin Ab 63,468 Ref. 0-40
> TSI 38% Ref. 0-139
> Sedimentation Rate-Wester 7mm/hr Ref 0-39
> 
> July Labs-
> Thyroxine (T4) Free,Direct,S T4,Free (Direct) 0.93 ng/dl /Ref range 0.82-1.77
> TSH 13.400 uIU/mL /Ref range 0.450-4.50
> Thyrotropin Receptor Ab, Serum 0.51 IU/L /Ref range 0.00-1.75
> Thyroid STim Immunoglobulin 40% /Ref range 0-139
> Antinuclear Antibodies Direct-ANA Direct- positive
> Thyroid Peroidase (TPO) Ab 692 IU/mL /Ref range 0-34
> Antithyroglobulin Ab 60244 IU/mL /Ref range 0-40
> Triiodothyronin, Free, Serum 2.1pg/Ml /ref range 2.0-4.4
> 
> June Labs-
> TSH 4.64H
> Vitamin D 22.0L
> Antithyroglobulin 74,383H -AST 17
> Thyroxine 8.5,
> Triiodothyronine 100,
> C-Reactive Protein 6.4H
> 
> May Labs-
> TSH 12.750 Ref 0.450-4.500
> Thyroxine (T4) 8.5 Ref 4.5-12.0
> Triiodothyronine (T3) 100 Ref. 71-180
> Anthithyroglobulin 59,637 Ref 0-40


Hi all....
I just posted a rather long post and it was eaten up by yahoo??? Just as well, as I was a little whiney  If it suddenly appears, my appologies for the dual posts.
Anyhow, the jist of it was I am trying, trying soooooooo hard to understand what is happening to me. My post above shows numbers dating back to May and I just had a short lab run, no antibodies tests and my TSH is now a whopping 23.510!!! I d//on't get it??? I'm still on my meds same dose and it went from 0.086 to 23.510. How can this be if my TSI and TRAB is positive?? I see a Thyrid expert from Hopkins on the 19th of Oct, so Cardiologist asked me to wait to het RAIU and FNA because he doesnt trust that someone from my area here will be able to 'tease out' hat is really going on. He has every confidence in this man from Hopkins. Please, I know this is repetative, but I need some answers or I will go mad. How does one's TSH with positive TSI and TRAB have a TSH that is soooooooooooooo High? You all have been very good with trying to help me understand all of this, but the 19th seems like forever and I am gettting antsy. SO if you could hep me with the binding blocking thingy, I would be forever greatful. Also, I stll continue with heart palpitations, jittery and something brand new, blood pressure readings of 155 over 102??? What is happening??
Thanks,
Giovanna
Labs;
Forgot to add the new labs to my last post. I do not have the originals and these were read to me over the phone Labs taken 9/28/11;
TSH 23.510Ref range 0.450-4.50
Free thyroxine 1.6 Ref range 1.2-4.9
T4 6.3 Ref range 4.5-12.0
T3 uptake 26% Ref range 24-39


----------



## Andros

gcap said:


> Hi all....
> I just posted a rather long post and it was eaten up by yahoo??? Just as well, as I was a little whiney  If it suddenly appears, my appologies for the dual posts.
> Anyhow, the jist of it was I am trying, trying soooooooo hard to understand what is happening to me. My post above shows numbers dating back to May and I just had a short lab run, no antibodies tests and my TSH is now a whopping 23.510!!! I d//on't get it??? I'm still on my meds same dose and it went from 0.086 to 23.510. How can this be if my TSI and TRAB is positive?? I see a Thyrid expert from Hopkins on the 19th of Oct, so Cardiologist asked me to wait to het RAIU and FNA because he doesnt trust that someone from my area here will be able to 'tease out' hat is really going on. He has every confidence in this man from Hopkins. Please, I know this is repetative, but I need some answers or I will go mad. How does one's TSH with positive TSI and TRAB have a TSH that is soooooooooooooo High? You all have been very good with trying to help me understand all of this, but the 19th seems like forever and I am gettting antsy. SO if you could hep me with the binding blocking thingy, I would be forever greatful. Also, I stll continue with heart palpitations, jittery and something brand new, blood pressure readings of 155 over 102??? What is happening??
> Thanks,
> Giovanna


Trab is antibody to TSI. TSI is stimulating. Trab is blocking. Therefore your lab numbers are going nutso.

I still think you need that RAIU; like yesterday.

In any case, the 19th. is not that far off so we will just have to wait and see.

And please bear in mind that I am no way in the medical profession but I really really do not think you should be taking levothyroxine. But I would never usurp your doctor's instruction.

Stimulating (TSI, Thyroid Stimulating immunoglobulin) and Levothyroxine would drive your TSH down. Trab is doing such a good job that your TSH is being driven up.

Has anybody done your FREE T4 and FREE T3 here recently?

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

And you know what I think about the outrageous titer of Thyroglobulin Ab. Very very suspicious for cancer.


----------



## gcap

Hi all&#8230;
I just wanted to let everyone know how my visit with Dr. Cooper at Hopkins went. I'm still in shock as I write!
This man was impossible!! The visit started by him swooping into the room and very indignantly states, "Hello, I'm Dr. Cooper. What are you here for?" I thought, Oh Boy!!! Here we go. So, his first request was "give me your history from the beginning" and so I did. Every time I opened my mouth, he rudely interrupted shutting me up making snide remarks like, "who told you to do that" and "why would YOU do that" and "you have to know that is not right". He totally asked for my history and then shut me up completely dismissing me; my husband is my witness as he was in the room with us!

Here are some of the things that he told me. First he told me that he has never heard of an Endo suppressing a TSH to lower the antibodies of Hashimoto's, then he said, when I asked him about TSI, he told me you have none??? I said huh? I thought my TSI was at 40% and then 38%, he says sarcastically, "SO WHAT, it's within range, it means nothing"!!! Then when asked about the astronomically high Antithyroglobulin level, His exact words were, "That's not high, some people have them in the MILLIONS"!! He also told me that my Aunt who died with thyroid cancer, did not get cancer from the enormously large untreated goiter protruding from her neck like something you see in a third world country that she used to hide by wearing a scarf!! He said she probably had cancer and the goiter at the same time?????????????? WTH!!!!!! But was diagnosed with Thyroid cancer that had metastasized. He said and I quote, "A Goiter is just a Goiter and does not mean cancer ever"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

He poo pooed the Mitral Valve Prolapse saying unrelated, he poo pooed the High Antibodies, he poo pooed the heart palpitations, he poo pooed the bouncing TSH, he poo pooed EVERYTHING that came out of my mouth and in the end gave me the pacifying crazy woman speel about, "let me at least check your hormones for MENOPAUSE and seeing that you haven't had your menses since July (despite the fact that according to my TSH right here and now at 25. Blah blah blah!!!) I will check for PREGNANCY"!! He enphatically insited that I do not have Graves, (which I never said I did and I only asked him about the TSI and he assumed that's what I meant I guess), I do not have any form of issues going on, especially not HYPERTHYROIDISM, because my TSH as of 9/28/11 is 25+?? 
I am so, so beside myself today that I feel as if I will go and jump off a bridge. I have NEVER been more mistreated in my whole life since being diagnosed with Thyroid issues, even in the little hometown offices here and trust me I thought they were bad. They were a walk in the park compared to this.This man is supposed to be the Top of the line Doctor who helps write the guidelines for the Endocrinology Association of America or whatever the association is called????? Where do I go from here????????? Apparently, it's all in my head&#8230;..
Giovanna


----------



## Andros

gcap said:


> Hi all&#8230;
> I just wanted to let everyone know how my visit with Dr. Cooper at Hopkins went. I'm still in shock as I write!
> This man was impossible!! The visit started by him swooping into the room and very indignantly states, "Hello, I'm Dr. Cooper. What are you here for?" I thought, Oh Boy!!! Here we go. So, his first request was "give me your history from the beginning" and so I did. Every time I opened my mouth, he rudely interrupted shutting me up making snide remarks like, "who told you to do that" and "why would YOU do that" and "you have to know that is not right". He totally asked for my history and then shut me up completely dismissing me; my husband is my witness as he was in the room with us!
> 
> Here are some of the things that he told me. First he told me that he has never heard of an Endo suppressing a TSH to lower the antibodies of Hashimoto's, then he said, when I asked him about TSI, he told me you have none??? I said huh? I thought my TSI was at 40% and then 38%, he says sarcastically, "SO WHAT, it's within range, it means nothing"!!! Then when asked about the astronomically high Antithyroglobulin level, His exact words were, "That's not high, some people have them in the MILLIONS"!! He also told me that my Aunt who died with thyroid cancer, did not get cancer from the enormously large untreated goiter protruding from her neck like something you see in a third world country that she used to hide by wearing a scarf!! He said she probably had cancer and the goiter at the same time?????????????? WTH!!!!!! But was diagnosed with Thyroid cancer that had metastasized. He said and I quote, "A Goiter is just a Goiter and does not mean cancer ever"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> He poo pooed the Mitral Valve Prolapse saying unrelated, he poo pooed the High Antibodies, he poo pooed the heart palpitations, he poo pooed the bouncing TSH, he poo pooed EVERYTHING that came out of my mouth and in the end gave me the pacifying crazy woman speel about, "let me at least check your hormones for MENOPAUSE and seeing that you haven't had your menses since July (despite the fact that according to my TSH right here and now at 25. Blah blah blah!!!) I will check for PREGNANCY"!! He enphatically insited that I do not have Graves, (which I never said I did and I only asked him about the TSI and he assumed that's what I meant I guess), I do not have any form of issues going on, especially not HYPERTHYROIDISM, because my TSH as of 9/28/11 is 25+??
> I am so, so beside myself today that I feel as if I will go and jump off a bridge. I have NEVER been more mistreated in my whole life since being diagnosed with Thyroid issues, even in the little hometown offices here and trust me I thought they were bad. They were a walk in the park compared to this.This man is supposed to be the Top of the line Doctor who helps write the guidelines for the Endocrinology Association of America or whatever the association is called????? Where do I go from here????????? Apparently, it's all in my head&#8230;..
> Giovanna


Oh, my gawd!!! Oh,honey bunny!!! You know what I would do? I would fight paying this idiot. It is a good thing you had your husband with you as a witness.

You and hubby simply have to find you a doctor. You don't need a specialist and a lot of us here do not see an endo.

More later. I am so upset for you; I really really am.


----------



## Zugora

Giovanna-
I couldn't help but respond. Here is a list of doctors in New Jersey who have good reviews of being "thyroid knowledgeable" and not dismissive. http://www.thyroid-info.com/topdrs/newjersey.htm

Thinking of you!


----------



## Andros

Zugora said:


> Giovanna-
> I couldn't help but respond. Here is a list of doctors in New Jersey who have good reviews of being "thyroid knowledgeable" and not dismissive. http://www.thyroid-info.com/topdrs/newjersey.htm
> 
> Thinking of you!


That is soooooooooooooooo nice of you; she is very discouraged. Thanx!


----------



## Zugora

Andros said:


> That is soooooooooooooooo nice of you; she is very discouraged. Thanx!


I feel her pain. I feel like I'm on death's door and fighting to find a diagnosis, too. I found what is supposed to be a very good doctor on that site listed. He's an MD, but takes an integrative approach. Apparently, thyroid and endocrine patients drive and fly many hours to see him. Problem is, he is booked 6 months out. I see him in December...we will see. Hopefully, there is one near her in New Jersey.


----------



## gcap

Hi All...

Well, today I received some verbal information on last weeks FNA. The Dr. stated that it was indeterminate?? Bethesda Cateory I(not at all sure what this means?) He said there are cells in there, just not sure what they are and would like to do a repeat FNA in two weeks. He said it would make him feel better, not sure what that means either?
There were lymphocytes and evidence od Hemoragic (Sp?) something or other. I will get the copy of the Pathology report next week.

Any thoughts????

Thanks,
Giovanna

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by gcap 
Hi,

I remember reading about a shortage for Armour. I think it was here? Anyhow, here is a link for what looks to be inexpensive Armour.

http://www.antiaging-systems.com/specialoffers

Also, tomorrow I go for my biopsy, finally! I will ley everyone now how I make out.

Is there anything specific I need to tell/ask the surgeon?

Thanks,
Giovanna

Well, they want the money, that is for sure. I pay $53.00 for 300 one grain tablets of Armour from Forest Pharmaceuticals at Sam's club.

I do question this web site; it seems unethical. Here in the states, you do need Rx for any thyroid hormone replacement med.

We will be very anxious to know the results of your biopsy and I sure hope it is good news. Keeping fingers crossed here.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The above is opinion only, not medical advice. No doctor degrees here. Please seek the advice of a qualified physician........ Andros

Graves' Disease, Lupus (Systemic & Discoid), Sjogren's and old age. Armour........3 1/2 grains per day.

Welcome all members! Thank you everyone for participating on this board, for helping other posters and for sharing your experiences and wisdom!

"We Rock"


----------



## joplin1975

You don't happen to know if you had nodules and, if so, how big they were, do you? The smaller they are, the harder it is to determine what the cells are, exactly and/or the harder it is to get enough cells to properly examine.

Bethesda refers to the classification system (http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19888859).

I can't tell you what the other words refer to. Did he use an ultrasound the first time around? Will he do so this time?

ETA: This link is probably more helpful: http://www.cytopathnet.org/tiki-index.php?page=Bethesda+System+for+Thyroid+Classification


----------



## Andros

gcap said:


> Hi All...
> 
> Well, today I received some verbal information on last weeks FNA. The Dr. stated that it was indeterminate?? Bethesda Cateory I(not at all sure what this means?) He said there are cells in there, just not sure what they are and would like to do a repeat FNA in two weeks. He said it would make him feel better, not sure what that means either?
> There were lymphocytes and evidence od Hemoragic (Sp?) something or other. I will get the copy of the Pathology report next week.
> 
> Any thoughts????
> 
> Thanks,
> Giovanna
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by gcap
> Hi,
> 
> I remember reading about a shortage for Armour. I think it was here? Anyhow, here is a link for what looks to be inexpensive Armour.
> 
> http://www.antiaging-systems.com/specialoffers
> 
> Also, tomorrow I go for my biopsy, finally! I will ley everyone now how I make out.
> 
> Is there anything specific I need to tell/ask the surgeon?
> 
> Thanks,
> Giovanna
> 
> Well, they want the money, that is for sure. I pay $53.00 for 300 one grain tablets of Armour from Forest Pharmaceuticals at Sam's club.
> 
> I do question this web site; it seems unethical. Here in the states, you do need Rx for any thyroid hormone replacement med.
> 
> We will be very anxious to know the results of your biopsy and I sure hope it is good news. Keeping fingers crossed here.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The above is opinion only, not medical advice. No doctor degrees here. Please seek the advice of a qualified physician........ Andros
> 
> Graves' Disease, Lupus (Systemic & Discoid), Sjogren's and old age. Armour........3 1/2 grains per day.
> 
> Welcome all members! Thank you everyone for participating on this board, for helping other posters and for sharing your experiences and wisdom!
> 
> "We Rock"


It would be my suggestion that you now see an ENT. Most results labeled indeterminate raises the eyebrow of concern.


----------



## gcap

Hi Joplin and Andros.

Yes Joplin I do have two nodules measuring 1.2cm each. He did do an Ultrasound guided FNA. 
Andros, this MD is a surgeon who happens to specialize in Thyroid from a surgical standpoint. He seemed concerned, so now I am concerned .

Thanks for your replies and information. I REALLY do appreciate this board and all of the wonderful people on it~
Thanks,
Giovanna



Andros said:


> It would be my suggestion that you now see an ENT. Most results labeled indeterminate raises the eyebrow of concern.


6 Hours Ago 01:55 PM 
joplin1975 Re: FINALLY got my Lab results~Help Please

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
You don't happen to know if you had nodules and, if so, how big they were, do you? The smaller they are, the harder it is to determine what the cells are, exactly and/or the harder it is to get enough cells to properly examine.

Bethesda refers to the classification system (http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19888859).

I can't tell you what the other words refer to. Did he use an ultrasound the first time around? Will he do so this time?

ETA: This link is probably more helpful: http://www.cytopathnet.org/tiki-inde...Classification 
7 Hours Ago 01:10 PM


----------



## Andros

gcap said:


> Hi Joplin and Andros.
> 
> Yes Joplin I do have two nodules measuring 1.2cm each. He did do an Ultrasound guided FNA.
> Andros, this MD is a surgeon who happens to specialize in Thyroid from a surgical standpoint. He seemed concerned, so now I am concerned .
> 
> Thanks for your replies and information. I REALLY do appreciate this board and all of the wonderful people on it~
> Thanks,
> Giovanna
> 
> 6 Hours Ago 01:55 PM
> joplin1975 Re: FINALLY got my Lab results~Help Please
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> You don't happen to know if you had nodules and, if so, how big they were, do you? The smaller they are, the harder it is to determine what the cells are, exactly and/or the harder it is to get enough cells to properly examine.
> 
> Bethesda refers to the classification system (http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19888859).
> 
> I can't tell you what the other words refer to. Did he use an ultrasound the first time around? Will he do so this time?
> 
> ETA: This link is probably more helpful: http://www.cytopathnet.org/tiki-inde...Classification
> 7 Hours Ago 01:10 PM


Well...................we appreciate you and want you to be safe and healthy!


----------



## joplin1975

Oh, I hate that you can't get an answer right away! Those are just over the threshold of being big enough to do a FNA...but I think repeating it sounds like a good idea. Let us know how things go w/ round two. We'll all be thinking of you.


----------

